# PC stürzt beim spielen ab



## Terrorbait (19. November 2014)

*PC stürzt beim spielen ab*

Hallo,
mein PC stürzt bei Spielen mit höheren Specs einfach ab, kurzer schwarzer Bildschirm, und startet direkt neu (Rechner zwischendrin keine Sekunde komplett aus), aber oft bleibt der Bildschirm so im Stand-by Modus, und ich muss ihn per Hand neustarten, damit das Bild wieder da ist.
Dies beobachte ich wie gesagt nur bei höheren Spec Spielen wie jetzt Far Cry 4 oder ähnliches, bei spielen, die nicht so viel fordern, passiert dies nicht (z. B. bei Counter Strike GO).

Meine Hardware ist :

Geforce GTX 570 Ultra Charged von Point of View mit 2,5gb VRAM
AMD Phenom II X4 850
ASUStek M5A75L/USB3
2x 4GB Corsair PC3-10700H
Netzteil : High Energy Power Supply FP-750W

Weitere Beobachtungen :
   -Temperatur der Graka ist beim Spielen immer so ungefähr bei 80-85°C (mag viel klingen, okay ist auch viel, aber das ist irgedwie schon immer so, meine Gehäuselüftung sollte eigentlich auch in Ordnung sein, vorne bläst rein, Seite      bläst rein, unten bläst rein, Hinten bläst raus und oben bläßt raus.

   -Nachdem der Rechner abgeschmiert ist, ist das Netzteil (welches im Gehäuse Oben ist) sehr warm, unten drunter am hinteren Gehäuse Lüfter kommt nicht so warme Luft raus). Zusätzlich mag man meinen, es rieche ein bisschen, ja, verschmort.


Meine Vermutungen :
Ich hab gemerkt, dass mein Netzteil ziemlich billig ist und von so einem No-Name Hersteller kommt, kann es daran liegen ? 


Ich wollte zu Weihnachten meinen PC mit einem neuen Unterbau aufrüsten (neues Mainboard und neuer Prozessor), und werde auch bald nicht um eine neue Graka rumkommen, und wollte es jetzt einfach geklärt haben, nicht, dass die neuen Teile irgendwelche Schäden bekommen.

Dankeschön fürs Lesen und eure Unterstützung.

LG

(Ich würde euch gern noch einen Bluescreen zeigen, aber bei meinen Bluescreenview tool wird irgendwie kein Bluescreen, außer 1 alter angezeigt)


----------



## robin007 (19. November 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt beim spielen ab*

Falls du von deinem Freund einen Netzteil ausleihen kannst, sollst du mal Testen, ob Far Cry dann funz.


----------



## Cleaners (19. November 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt beim spielen ab*

Hallo! Ist Dein Rechner übertaktet? Wenn ja stehl mal bitte alles auf Standard und versuch es so. Wenn Du ein 2. vergleichbares Netzteil hast, kannst Du mit diesem testen. Wenn Du einen Bluescreen bekommst wäre es von Vorteil diesen zu sehen. Du könntest vorab in in Systemsteuerung-- System und Sicherheit -- System -- dann links auf Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen , dort gehst Du auf Starten und Wiederherstellen (Einstellungen) --- in dieser nimmst Du bitte den Haken raus bei Systemfehler (automatischen Neustart durchführen).
Jetzt solltest du genug zeit haben, ein Foto zu machen wenn ein Bluescreen auftritt.
Bei Netzteil tritt in den meisten Fällen ein Abschalten auf (dies könnetst du allerdings mit Netzteiltester oder Tausch eines vergleichbaren Netzteiles testen - wie schon oben erwähnt).


----------



## Mystique1680 (19. November 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt beim spielen ab*

hallo!

wird das netzteil sein. bei anspruchsvollen, neuen spielen zieht die karte extrem viel energie(müsstest du auch an der geräuschentwicklung hören,turbine).
wie du schon richtig vermutest und auch einsiehst: es ist günstig und alt!
auch hardware von nem netzteil altert... und nun ist es zeit für den ruhestand. 
wenn du nun eins aussuchst, dann spare nicht am falschen ende. 
schließlich kannst du es dann in deine neue hardware-config weiter benutzen.

beste grüße
M.


----------



## Terrorbait (19. November 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt beim spielen ab*

Oh, ich hatte zum einen falsche Einstellungen, bei mir war bei Fehlerbehebung "kernel memory dump" ausgewählt, und nicht small memory dump, und zum anderen ist der Haken bei Automatischen Neustart schon draußen gewesen (aktuell sieht es jetzt so aus, siehe Anhang)

Aber es hätte doch eigentlich dann trotzdem nen Bluescreen zeigen sollen ?

---

EDIT : 

Okay, weißt du welches Netzteil so optimal momentan wäre ? Würde ein 530 Watt netzteil reichen ? Denn dann würde ich mir dies holen : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...re-Power-L8-CM-Modular-80--Bronze_757838.html


----------



## Cleaners (19. November 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt beim spielen ab*

Nicht unbedingt muss ein Bluscreen erscheinen. Im allgemeinen tritt dieser auf wenn Windows nicht sauber abgearbeitet werden kann, so das es Protokolliert wird und diesen anzeigen kann. Wenn keiner auftritt, würde ich auch eher von Netzteil ausgehen. Da es sein könnte das Dieses abschaltet, wegen Überlast, oder einen defekt. Du könntest dir auch mal dein MainBoard anschauen, vielleicht sind da noch Probleme an den Transistoren sichtbar.

Das Bquiet sollte ausreichen. Ich selbst bevorzuge die Dark Power Reihe  (weil man wenn es defekt ist im ersten Jahr ein 24h Vororttaustausch  hat.


----------



## Terrorbait (19. November 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt beim spielen ab*

Okay, Dankeschön für eure Unterstützung, ich werde mir dann jetzt erstmal ein neues Netzteil bestellen und schauen, wie es läuft.
Die Frage ist jetzt bloß wegen der Wattzahl, denn wenn ich später mein PC mit einem neuen Prozessor und Mainboard aufrüste, habe ich Angst, dass 530W zu wenig sind, bzw wenn ich mir dann im nächsten Jahr noch eine neue Graka dazu hole.

Weil dann würde ich mir dieses Netzteil holen : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...re-Power-L8-CM-Modular-80--Bronze_757838.html


----------



## Cleaners (19. November 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt beim spielen ab*

Normal sollte das Netzteil langen, mit 650W bist du auf Nummer sicher, mit 750W hast du kleine Reserven. Kosten aber auch eine Stange mehr. Allerdings solltest Du bedenken das das Netzteil mit zu den Herzstücken zählt.


----------



## Lumbo3000 (19. November 2014)

Nimm lieber ein bequiet e10 mit 500 watt. Hat eine wesentlich bessere Technik.


----------



## Terrorbait (23. November 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt beim spielen ab*

Also ich wollte nun sagen, dass ich nun ein 530Watt Netzteil Bequiet L8 habe, und es läuft alles Perfekt, der Rechner ist insgesamt total kühl, die Grafikkarte hat keine 85-90°C mehr, sondern nurnoch 55°C (!!!!!!).
Ich möchte mich an jeden einzelnen für das Helfen bedanken, zu Weihnachten hol ich mir jetzt dann noch nen Intel Prozessor und dazu ein passendes Mainboard.


----------



## makrogame (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt beim spielen ab*

Hast du generell schon mal den PC Formatiert ?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt beim spielen ab*



makrogame schrieb:


> Hast du generell schon mal den PC Formatiert ?



Was soll das bringen?
Fehlerquelle Hardware (Netzteil) beseitigt -  warum sollte man dann an der Software schrauben?


----------

